

Benoit Mandelbrot, 1924-2010 - harscoat
http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/

======
lrm242
I don't get it. Is he dead? I can find no credible evidence that he is.
Wikipedia proclaims he is alive, there is no news indicating otherwise, nor
any web reports. We only have this odd link to Taleb's homepage indicating
that Mandelbrot has passed. Surely if you're going to submit a link regarding
such an event there is more information and a better link to share other than
two lines on Taleb's homepage--right?

EDIT: This is nothing more than a rumor right now. Even Wikipedia has a
discussion topic on it, referencing Taleb's home page.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Benoît_Mandelbrot#Death_ru...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Benoît_Mandelbrot#Death_rumours)

~~~
PilotPirx
reading the pages URL "fooled by randomness" I would consider this a bad joke.
Could somebody mark this post as [dead] ?

~~~
flybrand
That is Nassim Taleb's website. Fooled By Randomness was his first trade book.
Taleb is Mandelbrot's protege in financial circles.

~~~
PilotPirx
Oh, ok. Thank you for clarifying this point. I didn't know the book and
thought it strange in combination with this unconfirmed information.

~~~
Jayasimhan
Nassim posted the same news on his facebook page too. I would guess the news
is not hoax. I dont think his page is hacked.

------
jimwise
References/Confirmation at Tyler Cowen's site:

[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/10...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/10/benoit-
mandelbrot-has-passed-away.html)

~~~
lrm242
He's just linking to twitter and Taleb. Whether or not its true is beyond me,
what's sort of irresponsible is everyone pointing to everyone else for
confirmation w/o any sort of definitive source.

------
nickpinkston
His TED Talk is great if you haven't seen him much:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay8OMOsf6AQ>

